# Urban decay no longer sold in boots uk?



## lindas1983 (Apr 3, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that boots no longer seem to be selling urban decay, i've notice my local stores urban decay stand is near empty and now its nolonger on there website.

  	I'm personally gutted, I used to but all my urban decay when it was on boots 3for2 offer, made it so much more affordable .


----------



## rockin (Apr 3, 2011)

Our local branch has never sold Urban Decay, but I've bought it on their website before when there were special offers on.  Wonder why they've stopped selling it?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

oh i read about this on lipglossiping.com i think urban decay just want to be sold in department stores now!


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

I noticed that too. I can only find it in Debenhams now.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

it's pretty silly of them because some people don't buy make up at department stores - you would think boots would have been the best place for them!


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> it's pretty silly of them because some people don't buy make up at department stores - you would think boots would have been the best place for them!



 	Agreed!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm really annoyed about this, I too have bought UD using either my advantage points or when the 3 for 2 offers were on. Guess I'll have to stock up from ASOS with the diet coke vouchers in the immediate future and then buy from Debenhams with my beauty card!

  	My nearest department stores don't stock UD so I'll have to go up to London to buy. Grr!


----------

